# [SOLVED] Microsoft Word



## onenialler

I have a problem with Microsoft Word 2007. While it opens OK it stops responding as soon as there is any attempt to do some work. I have uninstalled it and set it up again and used the repair option but it still does not respond. The problem is confined to Word all the other programs in Office 2007 are working fine. I uninstalled it again and installed another copy of Office but the same problem with Word manifested itself. I have also scanned both my computer and the CD with AVG anti virus free edition. Any ideas?

Niall Kenny


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Microsoft Word*

1. Does it stop responding when you open it in Safe Mode (CTRL or /a switch), as well?
2. What is the respective error message in the Event Viewer (Application)?
3. Do you have any mapped drives?


----------



## onenialler

*Re: Microsoft Word*

1. When I attempt to open Windows in Safe Mode it will not allow me any option other than "Open Windows Normally" I dont understand (CTRL or / a switch
2. It gives no error message. I cannot find Event Viewer
3. I do not have anything but the Standard


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Microsoft Word*

1. Sorry for not getting this through correctly; I was referring in Office Safe Mode, not Windows Safe Mode. You can run your Word with the */safe *switch as described here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/210565, as well as with the* /a* switch afterwards, if it worked OK in Safe Mode.

2. To launch the Event Viewer, type *eventvwr.msc *in the Run box, select Application on the left pane and look for Errors (white X on red circle) relating to MS Word on the right pane.


----------



## onenialler

*Re: Microsoft Word*

Hi Zazula

WinWord will work in safe mode - I launched it from command line

C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12>WINWORD.EXE /safe
and Word seems to work fine... However just for your advice on how to fix the problem I also have pasted the error message received from event viewer when word is not started in safe mode.

Any help with solving the issue would me very appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Niall



Log Name: Application
Source: Application Error
Date: 11/02/2010 16:02:27
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: (100)
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Nialler-PC
Description:
Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.6514.5000, time stamp 0x4a89d533, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549bdc9, exception code 0xc0000374, fault offset 0x000af1c9, process id 0xd64, application start time 0x01caab339acd7b80.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Application Error" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>100</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-02-11T16:02:27.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>34745</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Nialler-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>WINWORD.EXE</Data>
<Data>12.0.6514.5000</Data>
<Data>4a89d533</Data>
<Data>ntdll.dll</Data>
<Data>6.0.6000.16386</Data>
<Data>4549bdc9</Data>
<Data>c0000374</Data>
<Data>000af1c9</Data>
<Data>d64</Data>
<Data>01caab339acd7b80</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Microsoft Word*

Let's first reset the Word Data registry key, and see it that resolves the issue. To do this, we'll delete the relevant Registry key, and we'll let Word rebuild it by using the default settings. Please note that, after this, Word will have reset several options to their default settings. One such option is the "most recently used file" list on the File menu. Additionally, Word will have reset many settings that you have customized in the Options dialog box. 


Exit all Office programs.
Click *Start*, click *Run*, type *regedit*, and then click *OK*.
Locate the *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\ Office\12.0\Word\Data* registry subkey.
Click *Data*, and then click *Export *on the *File *menu.
Name the file *Wddata.reg*, and then save the file to the desktop.
Click *Delete *on the *Edit *menu, and then click *Yes*.
Exit Registry Editor.
Start Word.
If Word starts and works correctly, you have resolved the problem. The problem was a damaged Word Data registry key. You may have to change several settings to restore your favorite options in Word. If not, we'll look into the next troubleshooting step.


----------



## onenialler

*Re: Microsoft Word*

Hi Zazula

I cannot thank you enough, what you suggested has solved the problem. Roughly about the same time as I posted the problem I also sent an email to Microsoft via their web site giving all the information including product ID etc.
I have yet to receive any contact from them. If you ever find yourself in Ireland please make contact.

Kind Regards. Niall


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Microsoft Word*

Glad to help, onenialler, and many thanks for the invitation — I'm fond of both the Irish spirit and Irish spirits! :grin:


----------

